# what is the best whey protein ?



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

hi im starting taking supplements and i don't know which is best ive been looking at a few companies so any tips or advice would be great


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Which ones were you thinking about Ryan? What are your goals?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Everybody's first supplement should be a good quality whey protein mate.

Extreme nutrition do a great protein called pro 6 tastes awesome and gives you a high quality serving of protein. Plus you get 25% discount for being a member here!!

You have others aswell such as optimum, nutrex, USN, Reflex. There are a couple other good companies aswell.

You will come across 100s of different brands but these are the best IMO.

I would start with a decent protein 1-1.5 grams of protein per lb of body weight.

Start from there bud it doesn't have to be too complicated especially alongside a good diet and training regime.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

To start with go for a post workout shake either straight whey or a mix such as extreme build and recover to get your body recovering.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Similar to what the guys above have said it depends what you are trying to achieve and what you are using them for.

If you are only just starting out extreme do a good 3pack which includes

Pro6, whey, build and recover.

I have all three of these products and they all taste, mix great.

Pro6 is idea for slow release just before bed etc

Whey is great if need protein on the run or in a rush. I use mine mixed with ground oats in breakfast shake.

Build and recover is a mix of protein and simple carbs and few other things designed to be taken within 20 mins of the work out. Helps replenish.

I'd get that pack if I were you then you have a bit of everything and you can see what works well for you.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I always use pro 6 even after workouts... many cause my diet is ****e.. due to work and not being able to eat enough so the long digestion is a god send!!

always wonder this doug, how much digestion do you get at once?? i.e. per hour? compare to Whey, that diggest quickly but how much of the 30ish gram does your body use???

Anyways Ryan just get a good quality one cheapest isn't always the best ... as well as the most expensive isn't always what it seems as you can be paying for poor quality with a pimped up price tag because of the brand name!

Lets us know the brands your thinking of mate and I'm sure someone can tell you the pros and cons!


----------



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

thanks everyone for your comments. my diet is pretty clean and i train regulary , so im looking to take supplements to take me to next level , im gonna take your advice and go for a whey protein i've come across this OPTI Whey Protein Unflavoured | Protein Powder let me know you think about the protein content


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not the best to tell you about if its any good mate...

But i would say if you are planning on drinking it straight with water you'd want something flavoured unless you have something else to mix it with, cannot Imagen unflavoured being very nice on its own


----------



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

ive emailed optimus protein for a sample so i'll let you know


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hehe, I think they'll tell you to by the 30g for a quid mate as its one serving  Worth a try though


----------



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

lucky day i've got a free sample wuhuu


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

£10.31 per kg? It'll be a bag of [email protected] dude, you'd be just as well eating the dirt off the gym floor!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

fair point dorsey.... if your budget is low I'd say take a look at Myprotein if you don't have a sensitive stomach!

As i said, you get what you pay for mate,

You'd be better of buying cheap tuna mate 4 times 3.25 in herons and eating that instead of a dirt cheap powered.

4 tins equal 400 gs drained (ish) 1.2kg is £13 quid and the source of protein is natural


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just found this on the dude behind it:

Simon hits Accelerator with the Star (From St Helens Star)

Be interested if Doug knows him or has an opinion?


----------



## Johnnystone (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats actually my neck of the woods and my local free rag the link is from. Leave it with me and I'll do some digging


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Try a small tub of extreme whey blueberry cheesecake they have been around for over 10 years and it's a great product with water. Tried a lot of others and they don't compare although reflex would be my second choice if I couldnt get extreme


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've only ever used reflex and extreme, more through luck than research and planning....

But both quality, extreme just edging it right now in terms of product development and fact I'm on here so much so helps if any questions about it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

dj said:


> Try a small tub of extreme whey blueberry cheesecake they have been around for over 10 years and it's a great product with water. Tried a lot of others and they don't compare although reflex would be my second choice if I couldnt get extreme


Where as that other company are yet to even file a set of accounts and are charging £10 a kg. I wonder if Doug can even produce it a cost with packaging for £10 per kg?!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If they are able to sell you flavoured whey in a tub for £11.69 they are working for very little profit if the product is bona fide.

I'd be interested to know if they manufacture for themselves and if not who makes it for them. There are companies out there trying to be honest but if their supplier is not so straight they can be selling crap unwittingly.

Read the Ironsicence thread in the general section on here, you'll find there was a company called STC who thought they were selling genuine products but weren't due to their supplier giving them underdosed products.

If it's too good to be true, it usually is. Or its bunk.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've got a feeling I know where this is coming from, if I'm right, I wouldn't.


----------



## nevada57 (Jan 26, 2012)

OP - I'd go with known trusted established locals brands in the community like Extreme, Reflex, and a few others.

I switched over to bulk a while back, only because of the price and it seemed good. But probably don't know what you are getting, imported ingredients from Asia, under-marked from the label claims.

Not saying they are all like that. If something's too good to be true, it is.

So, I stick largely to Extreme. You know what you are getting. Best quality ingredients, it's what is on the tub, not cheap imported. The Pro-6, B&R, Mass, this is all good stuff.

You can tell by a scoop of Extreme. It just looks like a quality made powder in comparison. Extreme also reinvest back into products, create their own line, innovate and improve range. It's nothing a bulk supplier would really do.

I also have a Reflex product here to show there is no bias.


----------



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

hi guys received my sample this morin i got vanilla i mixed it with milk and it tastes fine thanks for your help


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nesquik tastes fine too dude, it's not gonna help you in your quest though is it.

Don't be so naive as to think cheap is better...

PS just to add: if it's as cheap as that and STILL tastes good i'd be even more worried!!


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Stick to well known brands like Extreme and Optimum Nutrition etc because you know whats written on the label is in the tub


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

gym warrior said:


> Stick to well known brands like Extreme and Optimum Nutrition etc because you know whats written on the label is in the tub


Lmao how many more people are going to say these brands.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Therd's no point saying anything this guy is clearly gonna buy the cheapest sh1te he can find.

And when he starts drinking larger amounts of it wonder why he feels bloated and sick all the time.

Good luck on the toilet wi that garbage your putting in your body to ya bellend.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Or he's here to plug that brand.

Either way after all the chat about Iron Science etc people on this board are more aware of low price products and the perils of cheap, creamy great tasting products.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Try a tub of Extreme Blueberry cheesecake you'll soon know it's the best


----------



## optimus protein (May 15, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Or he's here to plug that brand.
> 
> Either way after all the chat about Iron Science etc people on this board are more aware of low price products and the perils of cheap, creamy great tasting products.


thanks a lot for your help


----------



## irishboy (Jun 25, 2012)

ON optimum nutritions gold standard is good bcaas and glutamine in it low fat tastes great mixes v well can be dear do but sure you pay for what you get dosent have any any nasty protein farts like from other discount protein suppliers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No high quality whey should give you nasty farts, it's only the lower quality brands using cheaper, lower grade whey which still has a higher lactose content.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive tried numerous brands over the years. Reflex, EAS, Uboss, Designer Whey, Joe Weider, Holland & Barret, etc

Some are really decent, others are basically crap.

I'm using Myprotein Impact Whey ( unflavoured) you can get a 5 kg bag for £41.

Reflex is good quality, amongst others if you can afford it.

My problem is I consume so much protein, it would cost a small fortune using the more expensive brands.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

But if you're getting below par quality surely you'd be better using a smaller amount of the better stuff instead?


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

I use cnp whey. Can't testify to the results but tastes good and mixes well. I'm gonna try some extreme stuff so I have a better base for comparison.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Not sure Myprotein's impact whey is poor quality. Seems fine to me.. It's got decent protein content, mixes well, etc

Unflavoured suits me better as well.

I prefer it over proteins with sweetners and colouring.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hungry, what are you classing as a lot of protein?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

irishboy said:


> ON optimum nutritions gold standard is good bcaas and glutamine in it low fat tastes great mixes v well can be dear do but sure you pay for what you get dosent have any any nasty protein farts like from other cheap proteins


Ewwww!!! But as Extreme said, good quality protein = no nasty farts. I use Extreme Nutrition whey and Pro 6 and I have a chronic digestive disease, I've never had any problems with it and it's the first protein I've been able to use without getting sick. It's also really good for cooking  Win win!


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Hungry, what are you classing as a lot of protein?


My Protein Impact Whey contains 80gms protein per 100gm serving.

It's also got a decent amino acid profile.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Considering whey concentrate comes to the manufacturers at 80% protein they are doing well not to lose any of that protein content when they add flavouring, colouring and soy lecithin. I wish we knew how to do that.

It's funny how on their amino acid analysis they don't show protein/carb/fat content.

What I actually meant was in response to you saying you consume a lot of protein, what are you classing as a lot?


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

I always buy their unflavoured whey, so it's not got added flavouring or colouring.

I'll normally consume 2- 3 protein/carb shakes a day, consisting of at least 50gms protein per serving.

And the rest of my protein comes from other sources. Chicken, fish, eggs, cottage cheese, almonds, peanut butter, red meats, mussels, etc

Six or seven meals a day, calories are around five to six thousand..

I'll spend roughly six hundred pounds plus a year on protein from Myprotein. If I bought from some of the other brands, then it would run into four figures.

Which I can't really justify or afford.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

You pay £49.50 for 2.27kg for a tub of Reflex Whey. That's a brand I've used in the past, which in my opinion is quality.

It also contains 80 gms protein per 100 gms.

I can get twice as much whey from myprotein for £9 less than the Reflex costs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Best is a matter of opinion so I'd be inclined to try a few and go with what you like best and what works best for you.

Ive given people a sample if the extreme blueberry whey and they usually buy a tub.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

doggy said:


> haha twice of much of one is half of the other, i like it.
> 
> so, 4.5k for £40???
> 
> would you pay £100 for 6.6k of a quality brand?


Yep I explained it in a sh*t way....It's not easy posting in forums when you're meant to be working :rolleye11:

Like I mentioned before, I've tried numerous brands and I'm happy with what I'm using.

So no I would'nt pay £100 for 6.6kgs for a quality brand, when I can get decent whey for 10kgs at £80.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What's a decent whey?

Are you aware that just like chocolate and petrol comes in different grades? No company can sell you 10kg of quality whey for £80 so please tell me where you're getting that deal because I'd like a look at who it is so I can try and find out where it comes from if they can sell it at that price.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been looking at this protein doug ad anyone else interested it seems good to go Ye value is very good which concerns me. 5kg for 40£

Here are the details.

View attachment 3937


View attachment 3938


----------



## bman1981 (Sep 13, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> I've been looking at this protein doug ad anyone else interested it seems good to go Ye value is very good which concerns me. 5kg for 40£
> 
> Here are the details.
> 
> ...


Anything that appears too good to be true probably is!

Eg STC


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Stc? ....../


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You want me to tell you to buy somebody else's protein???? Why not join his forum and see if he'll give you advice too? Oh, that's right they don't have one, they don't support the sport and they don't even make the stuff. It's made by Vydex.


----------



## bman1981 (Sep 13, 2010)

jordan0689 said:


> Stc? ....../


A company that sold cheap protein that tasted really nice came back as only containing 20% protein.

Look at ingredients it says whole milk protein and micellar protein these are the same thing!

Look around the net the only good comments are the price and the taste which equates to alarm bells!!


----------



## bman1981 (Sep 13, 2010)

Extreme said:


> You want me to tell you to buy somebody else's protein???? Why not join his forum and see if he'll give you advice too? Oh, that's right they don't have one, they don't support the sport and they don't even make the stuff. It's made by Vydex.


Doug can you say who vydex manufacture for? Or pm me u don't want to publicise.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Extreme said:


> You want me to tell you to buy somebody else's protein???? Why not join his forum and see if he'll give you advice too? Oh, that's right they don't have one, they don't support the sport and they don't even make the stuff. It's made by Vydex.


No it was more in response to your response to doggys question!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's working out at £11/kg, we can't make ours for that!

Look up Vydex, there's more horror stories than Grimm's fairytales!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Some of the highest amino ratios = DO NOT BUY...

Notice the wording. It's very clever. It prima facie implies a high quality product. BUT re-read it... A ratio by definition is a quantitative relationship between two variables. It's a numerical value of A expressed in relation to B. Take BCAA's - the industry standard ratio (which is low on leucine FYI) is 2.1.1 - this expresses the amount of leucine, isoleucine and valine in comparison to the other.

So re-read the sentence again. Highest amino ratio's... In relation to what? If you mean protein content as a comparative then say 'high protein content.' They are implying an optimum amino ratio and using opaque wording to ensure they can't fall foul of trading standards because 'high amino ratios' means... You guessed it... **** all.


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Extreme said:


> What's a decent whey?
> 
> Are you aware that just like chocolate and petrol comes in different grades? No company can sell you 10kg of quality whey for £80 so please tell me where you're getting that deal because I'd like a look at who it is so I can try and find out where it comes from if they can sell it at that price.


I'm getting it from here - http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/impact_whey_protein

I've just ordered 3 x 5 kg bags, which works out at £40.66 per 5 kg bag.

If you were able to offer something at a similar price then I'd probably buy from you as well. I'd be more than happy supporting a Scottish company.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's not the same product as ours, we could not produce 1 kg of Extreme Whey for £8/kilo, we use Whey Concentrate, fat free whey concentrate and whey isolate in ours. Fat free concentrate is almost as expensive as isolate. The flavour house we buy from is one of the most expensive ones out there too so I would expect ours to have less of an aftertaste too.

The reason ours has 3 different whey's is to still create a time released effect.

How they do it I don't know, it's not possible for them to be using the same grade of whey we are at that price.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it like comparing ugl to pharma grade


----------



## saorsa (Feb 4, 2012)

Fair enough, I realise it's whey protein concentrate, not a blend.

But for cost it suits me to use. If I want slow release, then I'll mix it with milk and consume peanut butter before bed.

If I had unlimited funds then I'd go for a blended mix, to cover all bases.

I've used Extreme products, liquid fury and t-bullets. And was happy with the quality of the product and the results.

I'm confident the whey I'm using from the other company is quality as well. It does what I need at a lower cost.

That's not to say the other products are inferior, just a little too expensive for me personally.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why it the best then Peter?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

S&C, I couldn't tell you all the brands Vydex produce for, Otimum Health, Matrix, Dinosaur Nutrition, XL Whey, Big Protein (I think), plus dozens more. They make a standard range and then you order it for your gym or shop, dream up a name and their designer will design your labels for you and you are good to go.

I've had staff who worked for them before us and I know a lot of the tricks they get up to, not good.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

hungryladdie said:


> Fair enough, I realise it's whey protein concentrate, not a blend.
> 
> But for cost it suits me to use. If I want slow release, then I'll mix it with milk and consume peanut butter before bed.
> 
> ...


Well put mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Why do people always ask which is best? Different products for different results, stick with what works for u and u can't forfeit results for cost! EN for me all the time!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Jordan always had a problem with people refering Extreme Nutrition on here. Yes it's my forum, yes I do deals for the members, no I won't left "Big Billy's Magic Mass Formula" be promoted because he's not paid a bean to keep us alive online, Extreme have thanks to me paying the hosting charges and youn guys buying and using the products.

We are lucky because we don't need lots of advertisers and all the crap they bring. We're a smaller, steady forum with good guys and good knowledge. We're pretty much [email protected] free which I like.

My keeping the rule of not posting withing 3 days we've managed to cut down on back links to american football shirts, training shoes, oriental hookers, dating sites and fly by night supplement brands so I think we are going in the right direction.

If not please let me know your thoughts,

Doug


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You never know when you might need an oriental hooker though...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah BJ, tonight would be good, not so much oriental, tall, very dark hair, pale skin, slim and Czech would do me lovely.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Stop blocking all the ads then, it may be Czech hooker spam next week, you never know


----------

